# What is your favorite cheese?



## Pisis (May 31, 2005)

Hi all,

my top seven is:

Niva (not that Russian car, but Czech Cheddar cheese!  )
Yadel (very salty and hard Turkish cheese)
Hermelín (Czech Camémbert)
Mozzarela (with tomamtoes and leaves of mint)
Sheep cheese
Beer cheese
Parenica (Slovak gammoned cheese)

Notices:

- Niva is harder than classic cheddar cheese but has more mold












- If you eat a whole piece of the yadel, your mouth is totally destroyed by salt

- Hermelín is a Czech speciality when it is drown in oil (over 30 days) with cut onion, tobasco, caraway, sauerkraut, paprika and with a hot pepper on the top. You can order it in every Czech pub, where they have it home-made (I make my homemeades, too).











Bon Apetit,
Pisis


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Mmmmm, cheese.... 


It doesnt take a genius to guess my favourite cheese. 8)












Brie


----------



## Erich (May 31, 2005)

Blue with alot of chunks


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 31, 2005)

Black Diamond Aged One Year Canadian Cheese, at least on short notice.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2005)

Irish Cheddar......


----------



## trackend (May 31, 2005)

Stilton. Take a bite then instead of Port a big sip of a good quality Brandy say Rémy Martin Extra Fine Champagne Cognac and let the flavours mingle in your mouth mmmm, heaven.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Ahhhh, port. Port is to cheese what the Italians are to beauty.


----------



## Medvedya (May 31, 2005)

I've always liked Goats Cheese, nice with Raspberry Jelly and Rocket Salad.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

Gouda, Hungarian Cow Cheese (name is wiered I know), Feta, Gorgonzola, or Emmentaler.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 12, 2005)

y seriusly love cheese,all of them,specially roquefort,bulgarian chesse,feta


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2005)

Cheddar followed in a distant second by feta


----------



## JCS (Aug 12, 2005)

Ricotti, Mozarella Cheddar, In that order.


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 12, 2005)

Parmigiano Reggiano of course!
But the true one, not that thing named 'parmesan' sold in some Country.

Then almost all the French cheeses and some other Italian cheese like Gorgonzola, mozzarella (the buffalo one, that unfortunately you can find good only in southern Italy: the cheese must be fresh and it's a mess to deliver)
And let's not forget the Swiss cheeses, a Gruyere raclette is a blessing in the cold winter nights...


----------



## Smokey (Aug 13, 2005)

Cheese is very acid producing and leads to bone breakdown.....but fruit, even citrus fruits, are very alkali producing so they balance out cheese. Just eat lots of fruit as well as cheese and they balance out.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Parmigiano said:


> Parmigiano Reggiano of course!
> But the true one, not that thing named 'parmesan' sold in some Country.
> 
> Then almost all the French cheeses and some other Italian cheese like Gorgonzola, mozzarella
> ...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I just ate a good German Berg Cheese. It was really good, very flavorable.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm gonna to pickled some of those Hermelins right now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I could go for some good cheese and wine right now.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

so go then.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I did it was quite good.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

what did you buy?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Nothing special. I just opened up a good Merlot wine and sliced up different kinds of cheeses and ate them with baguette.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 14, 2005)

I've pickled the Hermelins - they need to be pickled for 5 days but I don't know if I would stand it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 14, 2005)

Danke!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Cheese is deffinatly one of the fine things in life.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 15, 2005)

agree with that,y love cheese,and toguether with some fine olives


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2005)

I can do without the olives, but cheese and wine is great!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2005)

I love green olives. In israel (overall in the Med) they got the damn best olives I've ever tasted!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

I just dont like them very well.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

I hate olives. A glass of Port, a selection of fine cheese's and some good music is a great way of spending a cold night in! 8)


----------



## Pisis (Aug 31, 2005)

with www.ww2aircraft.net, of course.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, of course!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 1, 2005)

!esruoc fo, seY


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

!kliM


----------



## Pisis (Sep 1, 2005)

Milk?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Why Milk?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Dunno. Seemed like the thing to do at at the time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Okay


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 28, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Gouda, Hungarian Cow Cheese (name is wiered I know), Feta, Gorgonzola, or Emmentaler.


Is Emmentaler another name for "Swiss Cheese"?? I also live Montery Jack, and Camenbert!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> Is Emmentaler another name for "Swiss Cheese"?? I also live Montery Jack, and Camenbert!!



Not really, Swiss is more of brand/type in the US. They do not taste the same. In fact Swiss tastes so artificial to me. Same with the fake hard crap that the US tries to pass off as Mozzarella.

My tastes have so evolved since. My favorite cheeses are now:

Appenzeller
Scharfer Max
Brie
Camenbert
Port Salut
Gruyer
Raclette

In all actuality I am just a cheese lover. I love almost all of them. Just not the shit with worms growing in it down in Sicily.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 28, 2018)

And today's let's resurrect and old thread award has been won, with a time of 12 years, 4 months, 27 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 28, 2018)

BTW that is not a complaint


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2018)

herman1rg said:


> And today's let's resurrect and old thread award has been won, with a time of 12 years, 4 months, 27 days.



I like seeing these old threads again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

